# Betrugsverdacht



## AndreasHeiliger (13 Februar 2012)

Auffälligkeiten & Klärung von Webforen unter dem Begriff Support


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (13 Februar 2012)

Es ist offtmals bemerkenswert unter welchen Namen sich Support Admins in Foren präsentieren. Ich habe jetzt ganz bewusst dieses Forum Thema hier im Computerbetrug.de Forum eröffnet. Ich setze ein grosses Vertrauen in dieses Forum. Ich möchte auch das dieses Forum hilfreich und korrekt bleibt. Zudem möchte ich auch nochmal erwähnen das ich im grunde niemanden wegen einer Namenswahl verpöne. Meiner Meinung nach fähnde ich es aber vertrauensvoller wenn sich wenigstens Support Admins-Administratoren korrekt zu erkennen geben. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch keine Foren beim Namen benennen die ich schon kennen gelernt habe. Wo ich Admins-Administratoren begegnet bin die sich mir gegenüber freundlicher und komputenter hätten verhalten können. Admins-Administratoren sollten natürlich jedem komputend freundlich und hilfreich gegenübertretten können. Soweit erst einmal mein Beitrag. Mögliche Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen. MFG. Andreas


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Februar 2012)

Wenn ein Admin mal unfreundlich sein sollte ( Was ja durchaus mal passieren kann bei Trolls z.B.) sehe ich da aber noch lange keinen Betrugversuch. Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn hier nicht


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Februar 2012)

+1
Dunkel ist der Rede Sinn...


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (13 Februar 2012)

@ An nich-mit-mir
Ich meinte auch nicht das ich einen Betrugsversuch im Admin sehe nur weil er halt mal nen schlechten Tag hat und unfreundlich ist. Mag ja sein das ich den Beitrag nicht so verständlich hin bekommen habe. Aber ich denke schon das mann die Inhalte zuordnen kann. 

[Modedit by Hippo: Modfarbe im Text geändert]


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2012)

AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das ich den Beitrag nicht so verständlich hin bekommen habe.


ACK


AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> Aber ich denke schon das mann die Inhalte zuordnen kann.


Nö


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2012)

Der AndreasHeiliger möchte also, dass sich die Foren-Administratoren mit ihren echten Daten zu erkennen geben. Hier in diesem Forum ist das so - Der Heiko heißt "Heiko" und der Sascha eben "Sascha", siehe hier: Imressum. Dem zu Folge kann ich zumindest das nicht nachvollziehen:


AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> ...habe jetzt ganz bewusst dieses Forum Thema hier im Computerbetrug.de Forum eröffnet


Und was das angeht





AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> ... Support Admins in Foren ...


...so meinst du womöglich die Moderatoren. Dass diese sich aber mit ihren richtigem Namen präsentieren, ist für diese womöglich nachteilig und ungerecht. Jeder kann sich einen Nic verpassen, den er persönlich mag und mit dem er seine Beiträge von anderen Nutzern manchmal zu geordnet werden können. Wo da ein "Betrugsversuch" hergeleitet werden soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. In der Regel sind in Foren die Moderatoren den Administratoren persönlich oder zumindest namentlich bekannt - ein gewisses Grundvertrauen muss ja auch abgesichert sein, da Moderatoren mehr Zugriffsrechte auf die Forensoftware haben, als die normalen Mitglieder.

Wenn nun ein Moderator ein anderes Mitglied in dessen Sinne ungercht behandelt haben sollte, dann steht es dem Mitglied (oder auch dem Gast) frei, sich bei dem Administrator zu beschwerden. Die Verantwortung für das Forum trägt stets der Admninistrator, hilfsweise auch erst einmal für seine anonymen Moderatoren.

Wie man nun generel gegen "Support Admins" vorgehen kann, erkläre ich dir nicht, das überlasse ich deiner Phantasie. Meiner Phantasie entspringt es nämlich, dass du dir hier Hinweise darauf erhoffst, wie du womöglich in anderen Foren mit der Thematik umgehen kannst. Es wäre somit sinnvoll, wenn du hier konkret berichten würdest, wo der Schuh wirklich drückt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2012)

Solange sich die User nicht mit Postident oder sowas komplett naggich machen sehe ich doch gar nicht ein daß ich mich hier öffentlich präsentiere.
Wenn dann gleiches Recht Pflicht für alle 
btw - was ist eigentlich ein Support-Admin?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> btw - was ist eigentlich ein Support-Admin?


Na ja, Support heißt ja eigendlich Hilfe, Unterstützung. Somit gibt ein Admin wenn ein User mal Probleme mit dem Umgang eines Forum hat, auch schon mal Support. Ich tippe mal darauf, das da was durcheinader geworfen wird.



> Wenn nun ein Moderator ein anderes Mitglied in dessen Sinne ungercht behandelt haben sollte, dann steht es dem Mitglied (oder auch dem Gast) frei, sich bei dem Administrator zu beschwerden. Die Verantwortung für das Forum trägt stets der Admninistrator, hilfsweise auch erst einmal für seine anonymen Moderatoren.


 
So sollte es eigendlich sein, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Jetzt brauch ich aber mal nen Support......, wo is denn hier beim XenForo-Editor das Quote-Icon abgeblieben, hat den einer geklaut [Kopfkratz]


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> ...wo is denn hier beim XenForo-Editor das Quote-Icon abgeblieben


Guckst du hier:


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2012)

OT: Das ist bei mir auch nicht mehr zu sehen... Heiko??


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2012)

Ihr wart nicht brav - ihr müßt jetzt abtippen


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

ach, wenn wir hier schon dabei sind. Kann mir mal ein support-admin erklären, wieso hier manchmal eingefügte Dinge als nicht auffindbares IMG erscheinen? Und zwar (was schlimmer ist als das "live"-Problem) auch _rückwirkend. _
Wenn ich mal ein entsprechendes Dingsda sehe, schreie ich "hier"

test


> In Dresden haben am Abend mehrere tausend Menschen an die Bombardierung der Stadt vor 67 Jahren erinnert. Mit einer Menschenkette rund um die Altstadt setzten sie zugleich ein Zeichen gegen Rechtsextremismus. Neonazis missbrauchen das Gedenken seit Jahren für ihre Propaganda.


 
Nöö, da passiert es nicht. Ich weiß nicht, unter welchen Bedingungen das passiert.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:Anhang anzeigen 9290


Hättest Du mir das nicht vorher sagen können, das ich meine Brille nich auf habe.......


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (16 Februar 2012)

Naja Ok denn. Sehe ich ja ein das sich auch Admins verstecken dürfen. Ich hab halt nur schon Foren erlebt wo mann in Support Foren einfach ständig gekickt wurde. Diese sollten ja eigendlich der Hilfe dienen und wenigstens bei Missverständnisse nachfragen. Zudem finde ich es nicht gerade nett das mann hier teilweise Kommentare zwischen schmeisst. Indem mann meine Textteile koppiert und dann nichts als nur ein Wort beifügt. Wenn jemand ein Forum nur zum belustigen sucht sollte sich sein eigenes Thema eröffnen. Nun da ich hier ja auch wieder bemerken muss das mein Thema nicht von Interesse zu sein scheint. Ist es für mich hier auch erledigt. Ich möchte den Support hier mal fragen wo mann seine Themen Beiträge bearbeiten oder löschen kann.


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2012)

Eigene Themen bearbeiten geht nur nach bestimmter Zugehörigkeit und Mindestanzahl von Postings. Eigene Postings löschen geht nicht.


----------

